# Newb question but humor me



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

what all do i need to change up my suspension? i.e. springs, shocks...etc...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why not just do this..

TEIN SS coil overs. 

may cost a lot but well worth it.

it comes with spring , shocks etc all the stuff u need for suspension.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Springs,
Search,
Shortened Shocks/Struts,
Bumpstops,
Rear Shock Mounts,
Oh yeah... the suspension forum.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

You will be fine by just getting the GC coilovers and KYB AGX struts. 

Lots of ppl recommend this setup.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey man you'll hear over and over again that if you're serious about the handling of your car, suspension is NOT a place to skimp. If you just want to drop for looks and don't care about the ride then that's up to you too. In that case go with what you like but look for the Motivational Engineering rear upper shock mounts regardless of what you choose. they are important. 

See LIUSPEED's post above? Click on his link for the Tein SS group buy. These are incredible pieces for the money. Good information on these coilovers can be found by following the link. 

The AGX/ Ground control setup is extremely popular and a proven performer. But, even with a good deal it'll run you at least $800 plus labor, if applicable. the Tein group buy is advertised as $1090 for 3 people, and there will probably be more than that if you decide to jump in too (more people = lower price). I, like others am trying to get people interested because the deal gets sweeter with more participants. Please consider it! Again, check LIUSPEEDs link!


----------

